
The surprising secret hidden in a pregnancy test - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-54025997
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
Saw this report a few days back and at first thought huh, typical marketing
hype (which it is) but then in the comments section of one of the sources*
pointed out that using an FDA type approved paper test strip as the 'sensor'
element was a cheap way round developing (and getting certified) an electrical
one. They also highlighted some accessibility advantages of a digital display.
But yeah, I would be annoyed to find out that all the more expensive digital
ones did was read the paper-strip result for me/the user. In one of the other
sources* someone hacked an electronic version to display something rather
funny.

* (I have been waiting to see if this got submitted by someone with a better link source than I had (saw this report a few days back but could only find 2x sources, both of which had way too many trackers on them for me to feel comforting submitting them since without a script-blocker and ad-blocker they are intolerable).

